# Owned 311 & 512...



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I am done with Dish... They have made me mad for the last time..Dropped Channels..Signals lost at the thoughts of clouds or light mist..it is over..

I have a 311 receiver and a 512 Solo DVR that is up for grabs... I do not need them they are paperweights to me..

If you want them let me know...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

eBay


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Poor installs will do that. Proper installs won't.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you scheduled a technician to check your installation? You should not lose signal with cloud cover or light rain. Please PM me your account number so I can check on a technician for you. Please let me know. Thanks.



PK6301 said:


> I am done with Dish... They have made me mad for the last time..Dropped Channels..Signals lost at the thoughts of clouds or light mist..it is over..
> 
> I have a 311 receiver and a 512 Solo DVR that is up for grabs... I do not need them they are paperweights to me..
> 
> If you want them let me know...


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I have the PP plan but it would still cost me $15 for a tech to come out and check.. It is your equipment and your installallers..I do not get on the roof.. Like I said Paperweights...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Fine - you don't go on the roof. If mine was steep enough, I wouldn't either.

But to not even bother to call them to come and check your installation over $15 - sounds like you're cutting off your nose to spite your face, so to speak.

All I can tell you is that "misting" should NOT be taking out your signal completely.


----------

